# Fishing for Brownies in S. Michigan



## dwarneroutdoorswriter (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,

I'm doing a story for the Michigan Sportsman Magazine about fishing for brown trout in southern Michigan. I'd like to interview several anglers who know where to go for brownies, type of bait to use, or can share with me some success stories. 

If you're interested in talking with me, please call me at (517) 290-6471, or email me at [email protected]. 

Thanks. 

Darren Warner


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Darren,
IMO, the trout fisheries that exist in SE michigan are very fragile and could really be hurt by any published extra attention. The exception to this would be the put and take fishery that exists in the huron every spring at the proud lake recreation area.

As far as tactics, the same tactics used everywhere work here is S. MI...flies, spinners, worms, etc.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

are brownies in the SE MI? If so could you PM maybe? I would love to catch one and I always catch and release!


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

dwarneroutdoorswriter said:


> Hi,
> 
> ...I'd like to interview several anglers who know where to go for brownies, type of bait to use...


:lol: :lol: :lol: Good one.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Why? So the few spots that have them will be fished out?:sad:


----------



## dwarneroutdoorswriter (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't clear in my message. 

I won't give any specifics, just general observations. The story is more about brown trout fishing and the rivers that hold some of them. 

Also, an angle that I'm working for this story is that fishing for browns in SE MI is in a fragile state. So I'd like to get some suggestions from anglers about how to improve things.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Dawrner your efforts here will provide few results. It's just that simple. Poeple look at posts count not on whether or not you state what it is your trying to accomplish. Probably the best way to obtain info about this matter is go to the rivers and creeks and talk to fellow fishermen. This site is a beast of it's own right and sometimes you will find helpful people and the next day all your gonna get is a bunch of flak. Good luck!


----------

